# Chainsaw Bear



## carver36 (Sep 10, 2007)

Howdy:
This was my first attemp at chainsaw carving, i used a dead oak tree, i wouldn't recommend it but it was a fun project.
View attachment 56939


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 10, 2007)

Dam ! Not bad at all, keep on carvin


----------



## troutfisher (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a lot better than my first carving!! For a long time all I made was sawdust.


----------

